# My Layout



## Maverickhwe (Mar 19, 2013)

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=17714


----------



## Maverickhwe (Mar 19, 2013)

*Tell Me what you think*

What does everyone think about my proposed add on as it sits so far.

This gives me space for my 6 locomotive diesel house, 6 locomotive Rail shop, and 3 rail car car shop.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I searched but can't find out, what scale is this N?

How about thinking of extending the line in red around like this so the outside line will go all around giving you a big main line?
If you don't want to shorten the yard maybe elevate the line I made red to run over the yard and drop back down to connect to the other side?

On the other side add a switch for a pull off siding?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd consider slightly less yard and more space for a couple of mainlines so you have some continuous running possibilities.


----------



## Maverickhwe (Mar 19, 2013)

Its HO scale and the main line wrap around maybe an option


----------



## Maverickhwe (Mar 19, 2013)

*layout with turn outs*

How does this look now guys!:thumbsup:


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Dumb question....is this the left side and the top side (referring to your drawing orientation) up against a wall? If so, can you reach all the track without climbing over the layout?


----------



## Maverickhwe (Mar 19, 2013)

It will only be against a wall after it is all built and ready to be used other then that its pulled away from the wall till then.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Is that an any-rail file? If so please attach a copy of it


----------



## Maverickhwe (Mar 19, 2013)

No It's Run RTS


----------



## Maverickhwe (Mar 19, 2013)

I can add that file if you want!


----------

